

Drinkups Are Rape Culture - gkop
https://medium.com/p/29ea1546e91d

======
aimhb
There are some nuggets of both wisdom and idiocy here. The short story is,
yes, drinkups should not be required social functions in any office setting,
including startups.

The rest of the article, which tries to tie the whole concept to rape somehow
by using a pretty poor analogy with oh-so-clever wording, is pure BS. If you
go to any social function where alcohol is involved, it's your own
responsibility to limit your alcohol intake, and if you don't trust someone...
Don't take alcohol from them.

~~~
andor
_If you go to any social function where alcohol is involved, it 's your own
responsibility to limit your alcohol intake_

Some things are systematic. You are expected to drink, and you comply to fit
in. I can relate to what she writes about boundary crossing, because on some
evenings I don't drink at all: most people who don't know me well and notice
I'm not drinking then try to get me to drink, or at least feel bad about my
behavior. I can cope with that, but for people who are trying to be popular
it's more difficult. In the end it's always your responsibility, but only few
people have enough power to resist the expectations of their peers.

A related problem is that many men think that the main purpose of going to a
bar or club is to hit on women (instead of socializing in general or dancing).
Which creates a lot of pressure on them to end the evening "successfully",
even if they themselves are uncomfortable with this particular way of starting
a relationship.

------
jack-r-abbit
Nobody likes the "blame the victim" statements. But I also don't like the
"blame the location" statements. You can't blame the event for a rape anymore
than you can blame the short skirt and lace stockings. You blame the rapist.

------
weatherlight
I agree that imbibing alcohol shouldn't be mandatory and rapist are terrible
people. but, If the above statement is true and you do choose to drink in
public, a large portion of your personal safety is up to you. If you don't
feel safe, DO NOT PARTICIPATE. You are a skewed minority if you believe that
that social functions with friends AND coworkers are enabling a culture where
the logical extension of that culture is your detriment.

If you feel like you are in danger, stay out of danger. You choose your own
level of involvement, don't project.

------
BigTuna
Rampant, unmitigated BS.

------
spalecti
This might be the most complainingist nonsense I have read.

------
marssaxman
What the hell is a "drinkup", and in what community is this term popular?

